# ackie monitor substrate ???



## jasper89 (Feb 1, 2010)

right need a few pointers please i have an ackie and have been keepin him on beach wood chipins but dont like it so i want to use a sand and soil mixture i was just wondering if i need to dry it out as they dont need it to be humid please help


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

poeple that i know used to keep them on a mix of sand and eco earththis means that it can dry out but still can allow for some digging

but another option is to go with sand and excavator clay mix this is probaly the best substrate for burrows and digging but this stuff is messy and can aften go rock hard if not done properly
its down to you i would go a mix of sand and eco earth


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I go 70% eco earth Soil from a reptile shop and 30% childrens playsand from Argos.

I don't dry it out (you add water to the eco earth to make it expand) and this keeps the humidity needed to hold burrows.

Spraying the vivarium once or twice a week helps ensure it never fully dries out.

I'd also recommend piling it up towards the back, so it may only be a few inches deep at the front but in at least one of the back corners it is a good 6-10'' deep.

(unless you have a digging box of course)


----------



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

jasper89 said:


> right need a few pointers please i have an ackie and have been keepin him on beach wood chipins but dont like it so i want to use a sand and soil mixture i was just wondering if i need to dry it out as they dont need it to be humid please help


ackies do need quite a high level of humidity 50-60%, with no humidity they find it hard to shed and can lose toes or tips of their tails, i use roughly top soil/sand mix and dont bother drying it before hand: victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

elmo 1985 said:


> ackies do need quite a high level of humidity 50-60%, with no humidity they find it hard to shed and can lose toes or tips of their tails, i use roughly top soil/sand mix and dont bother drying it before hand: victory:


Humidity may even be kept higher than this.


----------



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Humidity may even be kept higher than this.


 yeah shud of put it as a min, mine rarely drops down to 50% anywhere close and it gets a good misting!


----------



## jasper89 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok thankyou very much i still dont know which one i am going to use yet


----------



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

jasper89 said:


> ok thankyou very much i still dont know which one i am going to use yet


 go to bnq for couple bags of soil n a bag of play sand and your sorted! my ackies love it!:2thumb:


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

elmo 1985 said:


> go to bnq for couple bags of soil n a bag of play sand and your sorted! my ackies love it!:2thumb:


Hey elmo, just had a looky at the B&Q website and dear lord is there a lot of compost, aftere much deliberation, is:

B&Q Organic Living Peat Free Growing Bag, 0000003723210

is this stuff ok? figured organic, water retaining non peat stuff is good?? I've got my guys on ground walnut substrate and we offer them water in 2 big bowls that they enjoy soaking in (our little fella is mid shed, he soaks once a day and so far, all his toes have shed beautifully, no issues have been raised..buuuuuut..) I like the natural appearance/look of any set-ups and I'm keen to get them digging as we think our pair have copulated....eek! :2thumb:
scalez: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

ScalezandTailz said:


> Hey elmo, just had a looky at the B&Q website and dear lord is there a lot of compost, aftere much deliberation, is:
> 
> B&Q Organic Living Peat Free Growing Bag, 0000003723210
> 
> ...


Screened and sterilised top soil all the way.


----------

